# Boy or Girl?



## LindaOwens (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking to purchase a Maltese either a boy or girl. Not sure what to buy. What is the difference? Looking for only a certain look. I want to find a tiny teacup with a babydoll face (no long looking nose) just plan cute. I have found a couple breeders, but they ask so many questions, is this normal or should I take this as they don't want to sell to me? I am a good home, just not sure if I should have to prove myself worthy of buying a puppy? I have asked for photos from some breeders of available puppies for sale and they never send photos. Help


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is no such thing as a "teacup" Maltese. Have you tried looking At the AMA Website??? Not sure where you live so I would suggest that you look at the reputable Breeders on that site. You sure have come to the right place where there will be a lot of very good advice on the SM Forum. And yes, reputable Breeders will ask a lot of questions since they want to make sure that one of their little ones are placed in a good home.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Good breeders will ask you questions, and you should drop the mention a teacup maltese or they will not take you seriously. Do some research on the term "teacup" and you will see it is a scam and no good breeder will ever use that label. There is lots of great info on here about purchasing from a reputable breeder, definitely the way go to. Good luck!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

As said above "teacup" is a scam by bad breeders and you should stay away from any breeder who says they breed teacup maltese. 

Many reputable breeders(see the AMA list) will have very small cuties. Reputable breeders will probably not sell you a puppy if you say you want a "teacup".

I would expect every reputable breeder to ask you many questions - they want to know what type of home their puppy will be going to!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would advise you to consider health in the lines as well as the particular look you want. Tiny dogs can have special health considerations to be aware of including hypoglycemia and liver shunts, plus they can easily die due to accidents (e.g., getting stepped on). Just FYI.

Any reputable AMA breeder will ask you lots of questions to make sure you're a suitable home and that the particular puppy you're interested in is a match. 

As for boy or girl, you'll find that most people on the forum seem to favor boys. As for me, I prefer girls


----------

